# Bo attacked by pitbull! advice



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

It was a very busy day for us and it ended with Bo getting attacked by a pitbull!  Kind of a long story but I am looking for advice..

I took Bo to get evaluated for protection work. He was a bit dog reactive when we first arrived but he settled down and it turns out there's hope for it after all. I need to step up my training for better focus but I'm proud of us for never been to a training class. after the initial stuff he ignored the dogs and focused well. It's so difficult around here to get legit trainers to give you the time of day but I liked the guy we saw today.

The attack comes after we leave this guys place. I stopped of at a field we play at to reward Bo and play a little fetch. Bo has a good recall and I don't have issues with him running off. Near by lives a pitbull that has gotten out before and come after us. First time we faced him down and he backed off. This time he kept coming up and again I put Bo on a leash and faced the dog. (never give any dog our backs because it's sure to come after us the way this dog is) He got close enough that Bo went to sniff and as he did the dog went to bite and latch on. I took the "chuck it" holder I had and proceeded to beat the **** out of the dog. Bo is actually tougher then I thought and moved fast to miss a bad bite and turned to bite himself. By then the dog realized he was in over his head with the bite and how many times I hit him and he backed off. I followed him home and talked to the guy who owns him. This is the second time he came after us because he gets loose. I kind of know the guy but I'm reluctant to call animal control since Bo was fine and we did give him the worst of it. Should I turn him in? My wife keeps telling me I need to call animal control


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well you talked to the owner right? Did you tell him what happened and how he should have better control over his dog? If the guy rectifies the problem then I wouldn't call AC.

I don't want to say 'if it happens again', only because I wouldn't want to be in the position of IT HAPPENING AGAIN. 

Personally I'd find another place to take my dog because I would be paranoid that it WOULD happen again and might not be pretty.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry and this is just my opinion, but this one's on you. you can never, ever control what other people do or do not do with their dogs. no matter who is right and who is wrong, you can just not control what other people do. you knew this was an area that has had, in the past, a dog not under the owner's control. you know this dog has "come after us" before. first time's an accident. all times after that are your responsibility. it's your job to protect your dog, not the other way round.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

katieliz said:


> sorry and this is just my opinion, but this one's on you. you can never, ever control what other people do or do not do with their dogs. no matter who is right and who is wrong, you can just not control what other people do. you knew this was an area that has had, in the past, a dog not under the owner's control. you know this dog has "come after us" before. first time's an accident. all times after that are your responsibility. it's your job to protect your dog, not the other way round.


That didn't take long LOL! I did defend my dog actually and being it's public I have as much right as anyone to be there with my dog, I live here what am I suppose to do? No I cant control someone elses dog but I did beat the heck out of it and spoke with the guy and I did call animal control. Sorry next time I'll just lock myself in my home and not go out into the world any more. I swear people like you crack me up  Third time I told dude I'm killing his dog so I have no issues with him coming back out  This post kind of reminds my kid's movie the croods where the cavemen just hid in their caves lol


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

JoeyG said:


> That didn't take long LOL! I did defend my dog actually and being it's public I have as much right as anyone to be there with my dog, I live here what am I suppose to do? No I cant control someone elses dog but I did beat the heck out of it and spoke with the guy and I did call animal control. Sorry next time I'll just lock myself in my home and not go out into the world any more. I swear people like you crack me up  Third time I told dude I'm killing his dog so I have no issues with him coming back out  This post kind of reminds my kid's movie the croods where the cavemen just hid in their caves lol


What are you suppose to do? I guess from your response nothing. Keep going to a place putting your dog in danger. What else could you possibly do?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Is it legal for you to have your dog there off leash? I wouldn't have called animal control myself, especially after speaking with the owner. I would find someplace else to exercise my dog.

p.s. It doesn't sound like your dog was "attacked" by a pitbull at all.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I would just find another place to exercise the dog. I know the place is public and you should have access and all that, but do you really want to knowingly put your dog in potential danger just to make a statement about your public access rights? Seems kind of silly to me.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I get your frustration. You SHOULD be able to safely take your dog to a public area without fear of attack from another dog. You should. 

Problem is, you can't. That's what sucks. So in the end, for your dogs safety, find somewhere else. Because the point of the matter won't matter when your dog is in the ER with bite wounds. 

Sometimes it's better to be safe, than right. 

I am glad your pup is okay, and you as well. It's always scary when stuff like this happens.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

pax8 said:


> i would just find another place to exercise the dog. I know the place is public and you should have access and all that, but do you really want to knowingly put your dog in potential danger just to make a statement about your public access rights? Seems kind of silly to me.



ditto!!!!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Take it from someone whose dog has been in the ER with severe bite wounds, it's not worth the risk to keep playing there. Cafall's side got ripped open by one bite from an akita. When the vet brought him back to me after emergency surgery he had 20+ staples, dozen odd stitches, and two different drains. There's a thread on this forum about it. Trust me, find somewhere else to play. The pain and $$ ramifications are just not worth it.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

You did nothing wrong.
Talked to the owner,
So on.
You should be able to go to your spot, but its not worth it, you cannot control other peoples pets.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

I understand everyone has an opinion and its fine its a public forum. The issue I have is that it literally is just down the street from me and the dog could just run up the road and be at my house. I live towards the back of the development a bit and they live towards the front. I have to pass there everyday just to get out. My wife jogs with Bo and has to pass there also. She goes there with my daughter and Bo and so do all the families around here. Old people walk their little dogs through there its just the road and the field is next to the road. The dog lives next to the field so there's not much I can do to avoid it if its out. When with the owner its never an issue. This is the second time in a year we have run into him after he escaped. So what if its my wife or another person who turns and runs or unwilling to fight of the dog? I called AC because it is dangerous for the dog to escape in a residential neighborhood with so many kids and dogs. Last thing I want is my dog hurt or me bitten but I literally live here so no I can't go anywhere else. Even avoiding the field I pass by that house everyday. As to the person who said it didn't sound like my dog was attacked... just because the bites didn't break skin and my dog didn't just role over and take it, with me acting fast enough to defend him.... well I'm sure you know what I think. To those of you with concern and real advise, thank you. I didn't come to a dog forum to criticize people who find themselves in situations I hope I wouldn't find myself in. So to all those I say people in glass houses shouldn't cast stones ;-) As mom said if you have nothing nice to say don't say anything. If you have real advice again thanks and have a nice day


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> Take it from someone whose dog has been in the ER with severe bite wounds, it's not worth the risk to keep playing there. Cafall's side got ripped open by one bite from an akita. When the vet brought him back to me after emergency surgery he had 20+ staples, dozen odd stitches, and two different drains. There's a thread on this forum about it. Trust me, find somewhere else to play. The pain and $$ ramifications are just not worth it.


I honestly hope it won't come to it... we don't see it often and if we do he's with the owner and not an issue. Second escape I have run into him though, Bo and i are always out. wonder if anyone else has had issues with him so far...


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Had a Pit Bull try and get to Isabella in Ventura on a walk where the dog tried to get out of a fenced yard, the owner holding the Pit's rear legs as I informed him I will kill your dog if he or she get loose. I am growing tired of bad owners and I don't want to lump all Pit Bulls in the mix. However, I have a Police Lead from RayAllen.com It's a Nylon lead with several features, one is a loop on the handle end that has a plugin. It's $35.00. I have a lead ball with a ring on the end for breaking hard skulls and I am not afraid to use it, if that don't work, lookout, Mr. or Mrs. Pitbull your day went badly, huh>??<


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had two large pit bulls go for two of my dogs. Their owner was on the ground(ended up with a broken leg) and I had to on my own control 4 dogs. No bites occurred, but man it was loud, I'm surprised no one called the police. We came up with a schedule so the dogs never seen each other again.


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

katieliz said:


> sorry and this is just my opinion, but this one's on you. you can never, ever control what other people do or do not do with their dogs. no matter who is right and who is wrong, you can just not control what other people do. you knew this was an area that has had, in the past, a dog not under the owner's control. you know this dog has "come after us" before. first time's an accident. all times after that are your responsibility. it's your job to protect your dog, not the other way round.


Seriously? :thinking:

It isn't his fault. It's like telling someone "Hey, you knew people are running this stop sign on a regular basis, if you get hit, it's your fault."


----------



## GSDMark (Jan 4, 2014)

Pit Bull? Simple. If it attacks, you shoot it! Next time it could attack a child! Do we have to keep our kids locked up too so a monster can rule the neighborhood???


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You are repeating a behavior that you already know ends badly. You are making the choice to put you / your dog in harms way. Either report the dog or find somewhere else to go. 

I hope this little altercation doesn't set your training back. If your dog was dog reactive before, he'll be dog reactive again.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GSDMark said:


> Pit Bull? Simple. If it attacks, you shoot it! Next time it could attack a child! Do we have to keep our kids locked up too so a monster can rule the neighborhood???


And it could also be a GSD, dobermans, or a chihuahua. Personally I've been attacked by GSDs, Dobes and a collie. Any dog can cause issues, whether its a pit or not. Just shoot them all....


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Call the cops. You already gave him a chance with the first attack.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

qball you are confusing "fault" with "prevention". nobody is talking about whose "fault" it is, the fault lies with the owner of the loose dog who has attacked twice now. nobody is talking about right or wrong. read my post again. we are talking about protecting your dog. until the authorities can cite the owner, or whatever the authorities will or will not do, of the attacking dog and prevention is more assured, I'd put my dog in the car and drive somewhere else to play. and I'd sure as heck not allow my wife, if I was a guy, to go out running in my neighborhood with our dog. and you can carry a big stick and beat the other dog off or hope your dog attacks and stops the original attacker, but then you might find yourself on the receiving end of a lawsuit, which, again, right or wrong will take up your time and be very inconvenient if not costly. now you can always go "why should somebody who is not at fault have to do this" or "it's my neighborhood too, I have the right, etc., etc." well, they don't HAVE to and it IS their neighborhood. sometimes common sense and avoidance trumps being right. again, it's called PREVENTION. or a temporary solution to a problem that's not your making but one that you don't want to have happen again. that's all from me bout this.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Man OP you are getting some undeserved flack here.

I don't think you are at fault. I think this owner should control his dog and not let him get loose. I think that, unfortunately, you can't control other people who can't control their dogs. So while I am not as harsh as the other posters here (as I said I think you should be allowed to mind your business without being attacked by other dogs in a public place) and I really don't think you are at fault - I think the best thing for you and Bo is, unfortunately, to stop going there and find another place to play.

It's just not worth it you know? I know you should be allowed to be there safely and in a perfect world that would be the case but we don't live in a perfect world. Find another place to take Bo, and avoid this place would be my recommendation


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Yikes--all the OP wants to do is walk his dog and have safe public access to walk his dog---if the roaming dog got out again---I would call Animal Control after also communicating to the owner that it would happen if his dog got out again. The OP's wife should be able to run, he should be able to walk his pup and kids should be able to play in the public access of sidewalk and path to open trail, right!?!

If someone were to get bitten, who knows what that pit carries or how up-to-date vacs he is...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would begin documenting and calling ACO. 

I run into off leash dogs too, I think we all do. There is one that gets out from time to time in my neighborhood. If I want to walk my dog I have to walk by the house to get off the street. I may see it 3 straight days and then not see it for months. You just never know.

If I were the OP I might try to find a different place for ff leash fetch but still he has to walk past the house and so does his wife and children. Time to document when the dog is out and start making calls.

If I can ID the owner of a loose dog they get 3 strikes. I tell them this is strike 1 or 2 or 3, if I see your dog out again and it comes after me again I will call ACO and file a complaint. Usually it stops. They know I am srious as I have done it several times.


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

Guess we'll have to move, since our neighbors dog is constantly on the loose, coming onto our property. Because it's our responsibility to prevent anything from happening, since we know that these dogs are on the loose.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

QballK said:


> Guess we'll have to move, since our neighbors dog is constantly on the loose, coming onto our property. Because it's our responsibility to prevent anything from happening, since we know that these dogs are on the loose.



Loose dogs on YOUR property are different than on public property.


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

Right, problem is they are also in our road, in front of our house, on our property. So I guess we should still move since we are at fault when something happens, because we are the ones that should have prevented it in the first place, right? 

Can anyone see how ridiculous this is? 
No matter how many times we call animal control, the cops etc. nothing ever happens. 

We kept logs, called the cops whenever we saw these dogs on the road. We still keep walking the dogs, if something happens we are prepared but we will not be held hostage in our own house, on our road, in our neighborhood because of some irresponsible dog owner. 

Sometimes, it is all easier said than done and to jump down the OPs throat is uncalled for.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Well I figured I would at least update on Bo. Previously before getting to the field we had been around real dogs (schutzhund trained gsds  ) so Bo was alert but not rattled by a lowly pit bull. He took the bite as the dog charged him and side stepped most of it while turning to bite. When it was said and done he looked more like it was nothing to him. We both went up to the owners house and the pit stayed clear of us then. Not to mess with his head I actually went back to the field and finished our game. Bo acted as though it never happened. I was looking for advice as to calling AC since I kind of know the guy ( I did anyway) and not so much as to what to do..... the dog learned to respect us and now I have have knife I carrry when hiking. Guy has been warned about his dog and I told AC in their report as well that next time I will take care of the dog. MD won't honor my conceal carry permit or it would be even easier. As to Bo though he is. Doing just fine  I'm sure not everyone will like my answer but that's the beauty of our country. My dog and family will always be first and the dog is not an issue for me because next time I see him I'll be the one going for him first.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

QballK said:


> Right, problem is they are also in our road, in front of our house, on our property. So I guess we should still move since we are at fault when something happens, because we are the ones that should have prevented it in the first place, right?
> 
> Can anyone see how ridiculous this is?
> No matter how many times we call animal control, the cops etc. nothing ever happens.
> ...


I can because AC said since my dog was fast enough not to be hurt they could only talk to the guy with no citation being issued. Hence why I told them I'll handle the dog myself. I think you and I are on the same page at least ;-)


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

It is frustrating. Good for you protecting your dog. One thing to keep in mind. Don't think this pitty is done. This last charge may have just been a sizing up thing. I would not bet my dogs health on thinking the pitt is intimidated by your dog. Keep your bot safe. Also, just because you step in between doesn't necessarily mean this dog won't turn on you. Next time he just might. Just a few things to think about.

Also, nothing irritates me more than an owner who can't or won't control their dogs. I do call AC. I could fill several pages of incidents in my neighborhood that would leave you laughing to being outright pissed off. Most cases are just a pain. But it's that one time that will leave you wishing you would have taken action. If not for your dog, someone elses.


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Not all, but a lot of Pitbull owners get their dogs with intent to bully others.. well, i read a story where a guy was walking his German shepherd on a beach and some kid turned his Pitbull on them to see what would happen.. the German shepherd ended up killing the Pitbull to protect it's owner. German shepherds are a powerful breed as we all know as they were bred to guard sheep from wolves. Thing is, no one should get a dog with intent of fighting it or making it a bully.. because aside from being cruel... you have to imagine the shoe on the other foot.


----------

